# Blush is not a VT, she MUST be a spade!



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Look at how pointy her tail is. I looked at the tail types on the Betta Fish care section, and she is NOT a VT.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

VT's can look like that... Here's a similar veiltail:


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Humph. She has a pointier tail than that one.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Heehee I suppose so


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

She's beautiful either way, Sweeda!!


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

She's really, really adorable regardless of what type!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Still VT. Spade looks like.. well a spade.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah. I'd say veiltail too. Alot of females have that sort of tail.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I love your pointy-tail VT! All I ever see where I live are the droopy tails  Ahh, I wish Victor had a pretty pointy tail like that XD

She's gorgeous!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> Look at how pointy her tail is. I looked at the tail types on the Betta Fish care section, and she is NOT a VT.


Well she is a spade tail, but the term "spadetail" does not exist, "spadetail" is a form of veiltail.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Love it, I think the first one has kind of a point tail because she is clamping it up a bit...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

A GOOD vt should have a caudal fin that ends in a point. Square bottomed VTs are not what one would breed for if one were breeding VT. Female caudals will have an egg shape almost but still come to a point. This is different from a spade tail in that a spade's edges come out almost like a heart and then slope to a point... I'll try to draw up an example when I get back from class.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Okay, I get it now. 1fish2fish, I don't need an example. I can understand what you mean. Thanks! Also, she wasn't clamping. Her tail is always pointy, especially when she flares at you.


----------

